

Show HN: Clean up your Twitter Stream using Bubbles - leehnetinka
http://bubble.ly/posts/view/4e930fe5d07962a91b00003f
Using online at www.bubble.ly<p>Download link for iPhone app: www.joinbubble.com
======
pavel_lishin
So this is like G+ circles for Twitter?

~~~
leehnetinka
If you were to make that analogy, I would think of it as the other way
around...

You have to join a Bubble to receive the posts from it... you can't follow a
user "at whole" unless you do it on twitter.

So it's a more direct relationship, your sharing with x people in the y
something bubble... but they specifically joined that bubble because they only
want to know about the "y something"

Also the people joined in the Bubble can post, it's not only the person who
starts the Bubble.

Let me know your thoughts!

